# hedgehogs do silly, cute things...



## thegiggleb0x (Mar 19, 2011)

heyyyyyy~!

when i first introduced a litter box into my hedgehog's cage, it entirely freaked me out to see her rolling around in it! she balled up and unrolled, several times, but not in an angry like manner.. very noisy with the critter litter i use, lol. since then, whenever i put fresh litter in her box, she does it! and sometimes randomly afterwards... 

is that safe/normal? i find it quite endearing now, but i just wanna make sure she isn't hurting herself in anyway! 

:3 thanks guys~


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Annabell does it EVERY night. She also plays in it, bringing her cat balls into it. I asked her breeder, & her breeder said all her hedgies do it for some reason. Sylvie (my first hegie) never did it, so it was a suprise. But yup, it's safe. I actually went out & got a deeper litter box for Annabell so she can dig & roll without throwing the litter quite so everywhere in the cage & can not be rolling in her own poop. Just make sure each day you really spot clean the box & do a thorough clean when switching out the litter regularly


----------



## thegiggleb0x (Mar 19, 2011)

oh good! 

i'm so glad i found this site, it's easy to find other cat owners and ask questions, but sadly, i know no one else with a little hedgepig! of course, all my friends want one now, but i could only see one or two of them ever getting one. :3

i actually got a large cat pan from wal-mart, very cheap, and just cut it so she could climb into it and all. she mostly uses the bathroom behind it (and on the wheel, as they all do), she is surprisingly very tidy!


----------



## Brayrox (Aug 16, 2010)

that sounds really funny


----------

